# Dr. Indranil Goswami' PE-Civil Review Course for April 2017 Exam



## civilized_naah (Dec 2, 2016)

**** The review course for the October 2019 exam starts August 8, 2019. Contact Lina Malechkova at [email protected] *

The *start date for the next *PE (Civil) Review Course (February - April 2017) *is February 7, 2017*.

1.       You are welcome to use either Goswami’s All In One 3rd edition (2015) or Lindeberg’s CERM as your primary reference.

2.       The first 10 lectures (out of 21) of the course will be devoted to AM (breadth) topics, and the following 10 lectures will be devoted to the 5 depth areas. Emphasis will be on problem solving in all the sessions. Approximately 20 problems will be discussed in a typical 3-hour session.

3.       Lecture 21 will serve as a *capstone review session* where ‘last minute’ questions from all 5 subject areas will be discussed. This session will also allow us to address queries about the end-of-course practice exam which will be sent out a week before this session. This has the potential to become a student-led session, where the class participants ask questions (either broad subject based, or specific question based), to be addressed by the instructor.

4.       The *cost to enroll* in the 63-hour course is $850, which can be lowered by $100 if registration is completed early. The anticipated *start date* is Tuesday February 7, 2017 and the last lecture is scheduled for Tuesday April 18, 2017. *The deadline for early registration is December 23, 2016*. The PE exam is Friday April 21, 2017.

5.       Candidates who are unsuccessful in the PE exam (the one administered immediately following the conclusion of the review sessions) are welcome to *attend the next course sessions at no xt charge*.

6.       All lectures are taught by Dr. Indranil Goswami, who has taught the PE Review for over 15 years. In that time, there have been over 350 successes at an overall passing rate of 75%

7.       Course delivery is via *live online WEBINARS*. The meeting time is Tuesdays and Thursdays 6 pm – 9 pm *Eastern Standard Time*. Lecture 1 is a Tuesday. So is Lecture 21, which is a capstone review.

8.       *Lectures will be recorded and archived* on Google Plus. Lecture videos are uploaded to Google Plus within 2 hours of completion of the live lecture. Lectures are archived for the duration of the course. Never miss a lecture!

9.       Approximately *600 pages of course notes* (PDF) are shared with students upon registration. With early registration, you can start your personal review ahead of the course start (recommended).

10.   Approximately *300 practice problems* (PDF). These are organized into 10 sets – one AM and one PM set or each subject. These are also shared with students upon registration.

*CONTACT*

For more information, or to request an enrolment form, contact Dr. Indranil Goswami at [email protected]

*COURSE SCHEDULE (21 sessions = 63 hours)*

Lectures 1-10 (AM topics)            FEBRUARY: 7, 9, 14, 16, 21, 23, 28             MARCH: 2, 7, 9

Lectures 11-20 (PM Topics)          MARCH: 14, 16, 21, 23, 28, 30                      APRIL: 4, 6, 11, 13

PRACTICE EXAM sent out following APRIL 13th lecture

LECTURE 21                                         APRIL 18th – Capstone Review – all 5 subject areas

*COST*

The enrolment cost for the course is $850. Early registration (before December 23rd, 2016) will reduce this fee to $750. Included in this fee are course notes and practice problems as well as a full-length, self-managed practice exam (in the depth area of the candidate’s choice), which is given at the end of the course.

*REFERENCES*

The recommended references are *Civil Engineering All In One PE Exam Guide, 3rd edition by Indranil Goswami (McGraw Hill, 2015)* and/or *Civil Engineering Reference Manual, 15th edition by Michael Lindeberg (Professional Publications, 2015)*. Students are urged to utilize all relevant codes and standards as well as any supplementary materials, particularly for their depth area.

*PASS GUARANTEE*

Candidates who are unsuccessful in the PE exam (the one administered immediately following the conclusion of the review sessions) are welcome to attend the next course sessions at no charge.

*Payment Information*

Payment may be made via personal check, corporate check or PAYPAL™ (enquire for details). The regular fee for the course is $850. If enrolment is completed by the early bird deadline of December 23, 2016, the fee is $750


----------



## hawaii (May 29, 2018)

Hello,

I would like to register for the October 2018 PE review course.

Did you mean that I don't have to pay the $850 fee for the next immediate session "....are welcome to attend the next course sessions at no charge.﻿" I don't pass the PE exam in one chance?

does your '...full-length, self-managed practice exam﻿ (in the depth area of the candidate’s choice)" also contains 40 sample questions for the morning breadth exam in addition to sample exam for the depth section?

thank you.


----------

